
Apple Selling Exclusive Satechi USB-C Adapter - n1000
https://www.apple.com/shop/product/HMYE2ZM/A/satechi-aluminum-usb-c-multiport-pro-adapter
======
n1000
Is this acknowledgment that these ports should actually be part of a Pro
laptop?

~~~
chaseha
No, just another opportunity to sell an overpriced albeit well designed dongle
to expand functionality for users who need those ports

~~~
chmielewski
This is an adapter in one of the purer forms of the definition, and not a type
of either dongle that I can see unless you consider Apple firmware being
present on the device board as a qualifier.

------
java-man
Enjoy the extra short cable!

